# Basic QLab Video Question



## EarleyMan (Sep 14, 2011)

Hi All,

I'm brand new to the world of QLab. I Just purchased the full pro bundle and have been playing around with it for just a couple of days. I just started playing with the video features and wanted to test it out using one of our projectors. So I hooked up the projector and I get the video to play, my only problem is the video plays through the projector AND on my monitor. I've checked the patch and it seems to be right, showing screen 1 is patched to LCD Projector. How come it plays on my monitor as well? Any help would be greatly appreciated. Thanks!


----------



## cpf (Sep 14, 2011)

You need to set your computer to extend your desktop onto the 2nd monitor, not mirror the two. In system preferences->displays there'll be a checkbox for it. Once they're un-mirrored, QLab will show them as 2 separate video outputs.


----------



## EarleyMan (Sep 14, 2011)

cpf said:


> You need to set your computer to extend your desktop onto the 2nd monitor, not mirror the two. In system preferences->displays there'll be a checkbox for it. Once they're un-mirrored, QLab will show them as 2 separate video outputs.


 
Thank you! That worked, except now my "main" screen is the projector and not my monitor. Is this able to be fixed somehow?


----------



## Bjfarraf (Sep 14, 2011)

Also check the inspector setting for the video cue, and select what screen you want the video to play on. See attachment.


----------



## EarleyMan (Sep 14, 2011)

EarleyMan said:


> Thank you! That worked, except now my "main" screen is the projector and not my monitor. Is this able to be fixed somehow?


 
Nevermind. I figured it out. Thanks again!


----------



## Bjfarraf (Sep 14, 2011)

to relocate the menu bar, drag it to a different display. See image.


----------



## metti (Sep 15, 2011)

If you haven't already, consider joining the QLab email listserve. It's a very good source of information and a good place to go to get questions answered.


----------

